# DT Swiss SuperComp versus Revolution spokes?



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

Can anyone summarize the difference between DT SuperComp & Revolution spokes? (DT's website has a broken link so I can't access their specs.)


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Supercomp - 2.0/1.7/1.8mm - 5 grams.
Revolution - 2.0/1.5/2.0mm - 4 grams.
(Rev also available in 1.8/1.5/1.8mm)

My weights. I have a sample of each on my desk.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

Mike T. said:


> Supercomp - 2.0/1.7/1.8mm - 5 grams.
> Revolution - 2.0/1.5/2.0mm - 4 grams.


Thanks. Would it then be presumptuous of me to conclude that the heavier, stouter SuperComp spoke yeilds a sturdier wheel?

...or just a heavier one?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Bob Ross said:


> Thanks. Would it then be presumptuous of me to conclude that the heavier, stouter SuperComp spoke yeilds a sturdier wheel?...or just a heavier one?


That conclusion, without the proof of exhaustive scientific testing, would not be one that I would like to make! Opinions are like..............well, you know. :blush2:


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

Bob Ross said:


> Thanks. Would it then be presumptuous of me to conclude that the heavier, stouter SuperComp spoke yeilds a sturdier wheel?
> 
> ...or just a heavier one?


It will be stiffer... but hard to tell if it would last longer.


----------



## mcteague (Feb 7, 2005)

Joe Young is a big proponent of SuperComp spokes and his reputation is formidable.
http://www.youngwheels.com/

Tim McTeague


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

mcteague said:


> Joe Young is a big proponent of SuperComp spokes and his reputation is formidable.
> http://www.youngwheels.com/
> 
> Tim McTeague


My commuter wheels where built by Joe Young with PW hubs, Velocity Deep V rims, and supercomps X36. They are thin at the nipple but even as a big guy who puts out a lot of wattage, I have never broken a spoke at the nipple that didn't involve some kind of impact. Every spoke that I have ever broken otherwise was at the hub. Many thousands of miles later, they are true and completely maintenance free. Joe's reasoning is sound, the spoke is strong where it normally sees the most stress and light at the end that is spinning the fastest with less stress. 

I know, my wheels are overkill for commuting, but my commuter sees the most miles so that's where I sink the money.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

mcteague said:


> Joe Young is a big proponent of SuperComp spokes and his reputation is formidable.


That's actually why I asked: I called up Joe last week to order a new set of wheels, & based on my description of what I was looking for in terms of performance & durability Joe recommended SuperComp spokes. I'd never even heard of them before; all the custom DT wheelsets I'd seen were built with Revolution or AeroLite spokes.

I'm psyched (and not the least because Joe said he's not too busy so I should have these in 2 or 3 weeks). DT Swiss 240s hubs, DT Swiss RR1.1 rims, & SuperComp spokes (28 front & back...I forgot to ask how they'll be laced).


----------

